# Mi Monitor, problema de Hardware o software?



## msinger (Abr 12, 2005)

Buen día a todos... y de antemano gracias por darse el tiempo de leer mi problema y su consejo. No tengo mucha experiencia en cuanto equipo así que aquí les va mi bronca. Tengo maquina Alaska con Windows XP. El Monitor se ve en negro después de entrar a una sesión.. como si ya no cargara el sistema operativo, se queda solo parpadeando como si nada estuviera conectado a el, pero la CPU sigue funcionando. El problema empezó en 2 maquinas, después en 5 y ahora son 14.. que después de encenderlas para la 2a vez.. si funcionaron...pero el problema en realidad no se ha localizado y puede volverse a dar. No tengo idea de que lo pueda estar provocando, así que acudo a ustedes para saber si alguien ya paso por esto y encontró solución. Pensé de primera instancia que seria algo de voltaje o corriente pero tampoco se como verificarlo....!!Me ayudan?


----------



## Guest (Abr 12, 2005)

Si los computadores están en red, creo que puede ser algún tipo de virus.

Dale una revisada al sistema con un antivirus actualizado.


----------

